# Anointing to my boyfriend!



## MyaPerez1018 (Mar 3, 2015)

I think this is so cute :joy:


----------



## myky11 (Jan 8, 2015)

Aww that's so cute my hedgie did the same thing when he first me my sister :lol:


----------



## eharwood2015 (May 30, 2015)

My girl chews on mmy clothes all the time! So cute and very funny


----------

